# pet insurance



## toffeepoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi again, after my post about toffee's broken foot, i just wanted to ask also for some advice about pet insurance.. toffee's bill yesterday was £270 with another £200 ish to be paid for bandaging for the next 2 weeks, plus maybe another £80 if he needs an xray at the end :/ so we do really need to get him pet insurance ..as it is such alot of money and although it shouldnt be about money.. we cant always afford bills like that  who do you all use for petvinsurance and how much does it cost? Ideally i would prefer one with no excess or very small excess . Thank you in advance x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I couldn't afford one with an excess so went with Pet Protect. I have claimed on it and they were fine about paying up. One exclusion is theft or if he dies so you need to decide what is the most important criteria for insurance.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

We have 4 weeks insurance from the breeder with Pet Plan, but also have just taken our own insurance with John Lewis - life cover PLUS for £19/month, the excess is £60.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I couldn't afford one with an excess so went with Pet Protect. I have claimed on it and they were fine about paying up. One exclusion is theft or if he dies so you need to decide what is the most important criteria for insurance.


We are also with Pet protect, and also have the £0 excess which is a bonus!


----------

